# poisonous foods for feeders



## wuwu (Apr 8, 2007)

besides carrots, is there any other fruit/vegetable that i shouldn't be feeding to be feeder roaches? i know carrots contain a natural pesticide that could potentially be poisonous to mantids.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 9, 2007)

I have heard this statement on a few occasions now. I've been breeding inverts for over a decade and these are the first claims I have ever heard to this effect.

Does anyone have any scientific literature to back this up, or is it yet another 'internet' myth ? :wink:


----------



## wuwu (Apr 9, 2007)

i did a little big of research and the natural pesticide is called falcarinol. it protects carrots from fungal diseases but i can't find anything on their effects on insects.

fyi, falcarinol also helps prevent cancer! so eat more carrots guys!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 9, 2007)

Will it protect mantises from fungal diseases?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 11, 2007)

I used lobster roach which fed on carrots before, my adult ghost mantis puked as a result, and I lost some budwing nymphs too. But the adult ghost managed to recover. If they were smaller nymphs, most likely they won't make it. I didn't try on another mantis species but definately not going to use carrot for any feeders.


----------

